# books or texts on Crypts



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hello:
I am looking for any reference material on Crypts, particularily in english, so I can do some research on this genus..
My objective is to collect as many species as possible and build up a collection of this cool plant.
Any help here would be greatful, 
also, those that have collections where they would be willing to share some of their plants...
(certainly i would purchase) 
thanks so much
david


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I searched Amazon to see if they have anything. All I found was https://books.google.com/books/about/Revision_of_the_Genus_Cryptocoryne_Fisch.html?id=LiCeQAAACAAJ The book is out of stock, no longer published, and not in English[smilie=b:


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

This may help: https://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/index.html


----------

